# [risolto] kernel 2.6.23 invalid module format

## Xet

saluti  :Smile: 

sto provando il kernel 2.6.23, ma non riesco a convincerlo a caricare i suoi moduli correttamente.

più precisamente tendando di modprobare il modulo per la mia scheda di rete succede quanto segue:

```

WARNING: Error inserting mii (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting atl1 (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/atl1/atl1.ko): Invalid module format

```

dmesg recita questo:

```

i2c_core: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload CORE2 ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII '

nvidia: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload CORE2 ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII '

mii: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload CORE2 ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII '

atl1: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload CORE2 ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII '

mii: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload CORE2 ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII '

atl1: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload CORE2 ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII '

mii: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload CORE2 ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII '

atl1: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload CORE2 ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII '

mii: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload CORE2 ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII '

atl1: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload CORE2 ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII '

```

il processore è un core 2 duo E6600 su una asus p5k

i moduli in questione sono tutti gli alsa, nvidia proprietari, e in generale ogni modulo di /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6

```

IlFast linux # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

atl1

#shfs

tun

smbfs

uinput

#snd-emu10k1

#snd-hda-intel

#snd-usb

#coretemp

#realtime

nvidia

ipaq

```

cheers

----------

## Scen

 *Xet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> più precisamente tendando di modprobare il modulo per la mia scheda di rete succede quanto segue:
> 
> 

 

[OT]

Scusate ma questa volta non riesco a chiudere un occhio: smettiamola di stuprare la cara lingua italiana....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

[/OT]

Tornando a noi: probabilmente hai fatto qualche casino nella ricompilazione-reinstallazione dei moduli.

Elimina il contenuto di /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo, ricompila il kernel, assicurandoti di selezionare il tipo corretto di processore, e reinstalla i moduli. Ricompila inoltre tutti i moduli esterni, forniti dai pacchetti Gentoo (es. nvidia-drivers).

----------

## Xet

[ot]

ma non è l'italiaco idioma quello da me scritto... è nerdese semplificato  :Smile:  UTF-8-nerd

[/ot]

mettu subito in pratica i tuoi suggerimenti.

do per scontato che debba ricompilare il kernel dal 2.6.23 non dal precedente.

grazie mille

----------

## nikko96

Con il 2.6 i moduli necessari all'avvio,come la scheda di rete,vengono caricati

in automatico senza /etc/modules.autoload/kernel.

Comunque da quello che vedo nel tuo post,presumo ci siano stati errori di configurazione (uno potrebbe 

essere il modulo della scheda di rete non attivato),oppure errori di compilazione.

Sarebbe utile un

```
lspci
```

per cominciare,ciao.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> [OT]Scusate ma questa volta non riesco a chiudere un occhio: smettiamola di stuprare la cara lingua italiana....   [/OT]

 

Ed eccone un'altro...  :Twisted Evil:  Forse è il caso di riconoscere che la squola non insegna più a leggere e scrivere?! (L'errore è intezionale, stavolta)

Non lo dico perchè voglio fare il saputo ma perchè alla fine sto diventando agrammaticato anche io.

@Xet quoto ed aggiungo:

stai usando genkernel? Se si LOCALVERSION_AUTO deve essere settato ad N o combina casini di path, quindi verifica se non hai abilitato/disabiltato l'opzione tra un tentativo e l'altro.

controlla che non hai /lib/modules/kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko o qualcosa del genere.

----------

## Xet

 *Scen wrote:*   

> controlla che non hai /lib/modules/kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko o qualcosa del genere.

 

suggerisco una pronta chiusura della polemica idiomatica data la mancanza cronica di congiuntivi.

riconosco di aver usato una storpiatura lessicale... ma mi pareva di ricordare che questo fosse uno dei pochi forum non frequentati da biNbiminkia

Torniamo ai problemi tecnici prima di annoiare tutti con sì tanto squisite quanto inutili dissertazioni grammaticali

Ho fatto come suggerito e tanto per essere sicuro di lasciarmi gli errori alle spalle ho anche ri-emerso gentoo-sources. Dopo un veloce reboot è andato tutto a posto.

L'errore non é stato rilevato... apparentemente si potrebbe trattare di un errore di sintassi: al posto di make oldconfig credo di aver eseguito make oldconf e da qui in poi mi sono portato dietro errori invisibili per tutta la configurazione.

Non uso genkernel. Per scelta.

I moduli vengono caricati automaticamente solo se si è attivato il relativo modulo, presumo.

Grazie dell'assistenza e il supporto morale.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Xet wrote:*   

> I moduli vengono caricati automaticamente solo se si è attivato il relativo modulo, presumo.

 

e presumi male. I moduli vengono caricati automaticamente se hai attivato KMOD ed una parte di quelli per la rete vengono tirati in ballo dall'rc quando attiva le interfacce. Make modules_install si limita a copiare i moduli e lanciare un depmod -a di modo che ti ritrovi anche moduli provenienti dalla precedente configurazione per cui, in ossequio alla mia pigrizia, preferisco usare genkernel. 

ps: la possima volta riprendi lo sgrammaticato giusto. Non mi va che i miei meriti siano attribuiti ad altri.  :Laughing: 

----------

